# Personal best 190kg Bench, and attempt at 200k..



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok so after benching 180k for the first time nearly 2 years ago, taking 6 months out when I split from the ex.. then bogged down with time out for injury and illness i've finally got a new PB. Look very shakey and will be honest after watching that video someone posted up of the powerlifter dying after dropping the 185k on himself I was bricking it a bit haha.

Just like to say, Im not a powerlifter, im not a bodybuilder (obviously cus im a fat fcuk).. This was just for personal achievement and just thought id share it.

190k.. apologies for camera angle and also skip all the crap at the beginning haha

http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd305/_VenoM__2007/?action=view&current=D9BC7E25-469F-4543-8D2F-44642826835D-417-000000CBBB157C31.mp4

200kg Attempt..

http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd305/_VenoM__2007/?action=view&current=751FAF4E-3994-4757-A269-816DC3BC3C26-417-000000CAD24E87FB.mp4

Not sure how to embed vids either sorry :confused1:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Good work pal


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Smashed it


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks guys  little way off getting that 200 but was buzzing last night


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Strong ****er


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Made the 190 look easy, Jesus wept.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks mate, didnt feel easy lol


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

fair play look easy for you pritty much had the 200 only had his fingers on it


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

quality mate!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Fantastic! You really did make the 190kg look easy!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Awesome work! Strong as hell!


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

hardgain said:


> Ok so after benching 180k for the first time nearly 2 years ago, taking 6 months out when I split from the ex.. then bogged down with time out for injury and illness i've finally got a new PB. Look very shakey and will be honest after watching that video someone posted up of the powerlifter dying after dropping the 185k on himself I was bricking it a bit haha.
> 
> Just like to say, Im not a powerlifter, im not a bodybuilder (obviously cus im a fat fcuk).. This was just for personal achievement and just thought id share it.
> 
> ...


First off, nice lifts mate you are really strong.

I managed to pull of 190kg recently will do 200kg soon and I might get back here on with some vids of it 

With proper bench technique(PL style) im sure you would smash 200kg easily, the way you are lifting is way harder.

cheers


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

fair play to you, that 200kg could be done in the next session of yours!! but 1 spotter is not such a good idea maybe?


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd say next week go from 180kg for 1 rep to 200kg and I think you'd get it. The 190kg was straight up and 200kg almost there. I'd like to see an extra spotter or two with that weight. If anything happened and you completely dropped the weight I wouldn't say that guy could stop it coming down on you.

Repped for strength though.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Nice lifting mate, as your mate said on the 190kg, you could of had another rep there easy


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Made it look easy


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Strong


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers guys, I hear what your saying on the extra spotters. I went down looking to push a 190 max, when that went up the way it did I got bullied into trying the 200 haha. I think maybe give it another go in a couple weeks an skip the 190. Will def get the extra spotters either side too just for that confidence boost if nothing else.

Didn't think id be anywhere near hitting the 200k mark this year an has been a big personal goal. So fingers crossed I can do it without spot. will be proper made up. Thanks for the reps too guys


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW sick lift dud! its very rare i see a video on here and some on actually lifts the weight with a decent form and not crazy spotting.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Well done, very strong lifting.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good lad! 190 looked very easy


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Top stuff. Nice gym by the look of it.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

good lift fella.

you camera man needs shooting:banghead:


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

hardgain said:


> Cheers guys, I hear what your saying on the extra spotters. I went down looking to push a 190 max, when that went up the way it did I got bullied into trying the 200 haha. I think maybe give it another go in a couple weeks an skip the 190. Will def get the extra spotters either side too just for that confidence boost if nothing else.
> 
> Didn't think id be anywhere near hitting the 200k mark this year an has been a big personal goal. So fingers crossed I can do it without spot. will be proper made up. Thanks for the reps too guys


Fair play mate it's a huge lift. You should consider powerlifting.

As you know from the video, even with good spotters accidents happen. Just make sure you're safe.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Top stuff. Nice gym by the look of it.


It's not bad mate, they have 3 gyms locally, membership covers you to use any of them. Prob a little bit more focused on the fitness side but they have 65k dumbells atleast. A New place has opened up recently with 70's keep wanting to go down and give them a try sometime


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

TECH said:


> Fair play mate it's a huge lift. You should consider powerlifting.
> 
> As you know from the video, even with good spotters accidents happen. Just make sure you're safe.


I'd love to try mate but have real problems with my back. Pb's on squats an deadlifts are poor in comparison. Benching is the one thing I can really push myself on.

And after seeing the vid the other day of that guy who died I know what ya mean!


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

id absolutely destroy that.... if i miraculously added 100kg to my bench


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

hardgain said:


> I'd love to try mate but have real problems with my back. Pb's on squats an deadlifts are poor in comparison. Benching is the one thing I can really push myself on.
> 
> And after seeing the vid the other day of that guy who died I know what ya mean!


You can go in just for single lifts. Have a browse at some of the federations.

Not trying to push you into it or anything. I just find training for a competition makes people train harder. And if you get somewhere along the way then that's a bonus.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

TECH said:


> You can go in just for single lifts. Have a browse at some of the federations.
> 
> Not trying to push you into it or anything. I just find training for a competition makes people train harder. And if you get somewhere along the way then that's a bonus.


I'll defo look into it mate thanks  , may give me a new focus. Look into a PL technique etc. the original plan was to diet an build a physique after beating my pb.. But I can see that going out the window. I'm addicted to lifting heavy haha


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking good. The way you lifted 190kg I think had you have been fresh you would have gotten the 200kg lift.


----------

